# sugarloaf 4/3



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 3, 2010)

Currently bluebird skies and unreal views.  Booting up so I can get out for first chair.  More to come tonight with pics. Looks to be a great day


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is the best I can do for a TR right now.  I am exhausted and nowhere near my own laptop so I will update with pics tomorrow.

*Resort Skied:* Sugarloaf
*Date:* 4/3/10
*Conditions:*Spring/ Wet Pack/ Corn

*Trip Report:*

Today was easily one of the best of the season for several reasons.  

1) The snow.  Everything was open and it was sweet.  Soft, carvable...bliss.  Next to a pure powder day, these conditions are my favorite.  

2) The weather.  Blue skies and 60 + .(although it felt like 90)  As the temps rise, the girls shed their clothes which lead to a lot of girls skiing in tank tops.  Maybe the hottest thing ever...seeing a girl in a white wife-beater absolutely tear down Goni Line.  

3) The people.  I rode the lifts with some great people today including a snowboard instructor, (who joined me for a run down Gondola Line) and the director of group sales. (really nice guy who spoke highly of the AZ crowd last weekend)  I was only solo on the lift when I was at king pine for an hour or so and everyone was in killer spirits.  Gave such a great vibe to the day.

The conditions were supreme, although in the immortal words of Montgomery Scott, "I don't know how much more of this she can take".   The first three hours had the snow holding up well.  Then, around 11 or so, it was like a thermal onslaught and stuff started to show signs of damage.  Noticeably:
Winters Way - Massive bare spots.  You can avoid them (with the exception of one turn that is full - on rock) 
Widowmaker - the mid point of Flume (which is the non-bumped exit to the King Pine Chair) had a very wide bare spot that was probably 10 feet,
Haulback - The first headwall was pretty thin. You can ski around it but pretty soon it will be hard to negotiate.

ROTD - toss up.  Double Bitter was amazing.  Soft bumps that I didn't ski like a retard and actually felt pretty good about myself when I finished.  The other was Gondi from the top.  Gorgeous views, soft snow, nice bumps.  

Sugarloaf will ski very well for the next couple days but if the heat continues, their trails won't last long.  The top of the Timberline chair (and King Pine for that)was like a pond - skimming contest for the first 2 hours it was open.  They had 3 people trying to triage the exit.  The finally got it under control.  I would imagine the snowfields are juuuust about game over.  Their might be one option left.

They seem well poised to make it through Reggae but after that I think it is going to be a crap shoot.  Maybe Hayburner, Kings Landing, and Tote will run until may but, who knows.  Even tote road was a bit of a cluster later in the day.  Standing water at the top.

I will post pics tomorrow.  What a fantastic day!  Wish you guys could have been up here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2010)

probably zero percent chance of snowfields for next Sunday yes?


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice Report BackLoafRiver. 

I agree Double Bitter was the run of the day and I would put Misery Whip a close second. We didn't hit the backside because we heard the coverage wasn't that great. The coverage in Cant Dawg was unbelievable. Rip Saw was a blast. Gondi Line, White Nitro, and Bubblecuffer were all fun from the top. 

Awesome day overall. Great weather, conditions, and hot women in bikinis and sport bras ripping it up. :beer: Skied until the lifts closed at 4:30. I had so much fun and I was totally exhausted by the time I left.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 5, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Nice Report BackLoafRiver.
> 
> I agree Double Bitter was the run of the day and I would put Misery Whip a close second. We didn't hit the backside because we heard the coverage wasn't that great. The coverage in Cant Dawg was unbelievable. Rip Saw was a blast. Gondi Line, White Nitro, and Bubblecuffer were all fun from the top.
> 
> Awesome day overall. Great weather, conditions, and hot women in bikinis and sport bras ripping it up. :beer: Skied until the lifts closed at 4:30. I had so much fun and I was totally exhausted by the time I left.



Glad you had a great day.  Yeah, I am all for women skiing in as little as possible   I didn't get into Can't Dawg but the glades off Hayburner (whose name I can't remember right now) had good coverage but tons of fallen trees.  Rip Saw looked like it had some treacherous bare spots.  My legs were ON FIRE by the mid afternoon and I had to call it quits.  Do you tend to get out early?


----------



## skibumm100 (Apr 5, 2010)

*snowfields*

You can pretty much stick a fork in the snowfields from the summit. Some downclimbing required. Skied up there on Sunday afternoon. Pretty dismal. Great weekend though. We had a blast!


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 5, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Glad you had a great day.  Yeah, I am all for women skiing in as little as possible   I didn't get into Can't Dawg but the glades off Hayburner (whose name I can't remember right now) had good coverage but tons of fallen trees.  Rip Saw looked like it had some treacherous bare spots.  My legs were ON FIRE by the mid afternoon and I had to call it quits.  Do you tend to get out early?



We hopped on the Wiffletree about 9:00 and then headed over to King Pine. Ripsaw had one lip that was pretty bare but if you stayed far left there was a nice line to get through it. Hopefully the snow will hold up well for next weekend. I think I might want to avoid the Parrot Head crowd at SR on Saturday.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 5, 2010)

*Some pictures*

The stream underneath the chair which was running at full force:






Trying for the "artsy" pic of corn and cord on Timberline:





Top of Binder:





Sluice (I think):





Winter's Way:





Haulback at 11 a.m.:





Gondi from the top. (It doesn't look that steep from here)





And looking back up the trail:





Double Bitter:


----------

